# Need help in finding a school



## Labi (Jun 8, 2019)

I am from Cameroon and really want to move to Australia for studies . Please can someone help me with some few names of affordable institutions for international students?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Labi said:


> I am from Cameroon and really want to move to Australia for studies . Please can someone help me with some few names of affordable institutions for international students?


What do you class as affordable? How much per year can you go up to, as a maximum?


----------



## MuntinMia (Jul 3, 2018)

Bridge Business College - Sydney, very affordable.


----------



## Crown12 (May 26, 2019)

do you have email and a number??


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

I suppose you'd want to consider cost of living in certain areas as well when considering cost of international education.


----------

